# Cheap Import Rotary Tables?



## FanMan (Apr 6, 2016)

So I need a rotary table for a couple of projects I have in mind, making round things on my Jet 15 mill/drill.  I don't have a lathe.  I'm thinking 6" would be a reasonable size both for the things I need to make and the size of my mill.  I see cheap imports on ebay starting around $160, Phase II from Enco for around $250, and of course the sky's the limit.  Does anybody have experience with the cheap ones like this one on ebay?  Are they adequate for basic work (no crazy tolerances))?  I don't see myself needing dividing plates or a chuck.  Most of what I see myself doing is to XY out a circular hole pattern in the workpiece, use those holes to bolt the workpiece to a plate on the table, then make the circular inside and/or outside cuts.


----------



## TomS (Apr 7, 2016)

FanMan said:


> So I need a rotary table for a couple of projects I have in mind, making round things on my Jet 15 mill/drill.  I don't have a lathe.  I'm thinking 6" would be a reasonable size both for the things I need to make and the size of my mill.  I see cheap imports on ebay starting around $160, Phase II from Enco for around $250, and of course the sky's the limit.  Does anybody have experience with the cheap ones like this one on ebay?  Are they adequate for basic work (no crazy tolerances))?  I don't see myself needing dividing plates or a chuck.  Most of what I see myself doing is to XY out a circular hole pattern in the workpiece, use those holes to bolt the workpiece to a plate on the table, then make the circular inside and/or outside cuts.



I would ask the seller to provide a spec sheet.  Knowing the parallelism of the table top to the base and other specs will make your decision easier.

I have a Grizzly 6" H/V that came with a tailstock and dividing plates.  Spent about $300 on it.  Haven't had a need to use the tailstock or plates yet so might have spent the extra dollars for nothing.  The quality is good so have no regrets but there have been times when I wish I had an 8".  I have an Enco RF30 mill drill.

Tom S.


----------



## 0110-m-p (Apr 7, 2016)

I just got this 6" Vertex H/V rotary table last week. I am very impressed with the quality for under $300. One thing to note though, it is a 4-slot table, not 6-slot like the picture shows.

http://www.amazon.com/Vertex-Horizo...psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=od_aui_detailpages00

After researching for a few weeks, it seems everyone says the Taiwanese made Vertex rotary tables are of better quality than the Chinese made Phase II units. 

Here is a picture of mine mounted to my PM-25MV mill.


----------



## BRIAN (Apr 7, 2016)

Hi fan man
I have a vertex H/V rotary table and it is seldom off the mill, A very good piece of kit.
 I know it may seem strange but I rate having a RT higher than having a expensive  mill vice
I can replace the vice with 321 blocks and studding but nothing replaces my RT
 if you look at my thread http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/five-cylinder-radial-with-ohc.34815/ you will see the amount of use it gets
Brian.


----------



## dlane (Apr 7, 2016)

The one on eBay should meet your needs , "remember you get what you pay for" 
I went with a Vertex 8" and it took a little tweaking to make it rite, needed cleaning inside and out and a little stoning burrs on bearing surface. It has a mt3 center , I made a mt3 with a 3/8" dowell for centering table on mill, also centers chucks on table , makes setups quick
I made a fixture plate for the top to add room for mounting things to.
Pics on request


----------



## steve323 (Apr 7, 2016)

Enco has a 25% off sale for purchases above $99 going on right now.  I believe the code shows up on their web site for everybody.  It might even include free shipping.

Steve


----------



## Waterlooboy2hp (Apr 9, 2016)

FanMan said:


> So I need a rotary table for a couple of projects I have in mind, making round things on my Jet 15 mill/drill.  I don't have a lathe.  I'm thinking 6" would be a reasonable size both for the things I need to make and the size of my mill.  I see cheap imports on ebay starting around $160, Phase II from Enco for around $250, and of course the sky's the limit.  Does anybody have experience with the cheap ones like this one on ebay?  Are they adequate for basic work (no crazy tolerances))?  I don't see myself needing dividing plates or a chuck.  Most of what I see myself doing is to XY out a circular hole pattern in the workpiece, use those holes to bolt the workpiece to a plate on the table, then make the circular inside and/or outside cuts.


====================================================

I bought this one on E-bay, on the 6th. It was on my doorstep before noon on the 8th.  I got the 8" one, because it was the largest one, that would fit on my Grizzly G1006 mill, with very minimal restrictions on table movement. Being only horizontal, it also has a lower profile.  I can use my dividing head, if I need to do any vertical work.  Same seller, also has a 6" model, but for the difference in price,  the 8" gives me more room to place tee nut bolts, to hold a work piece. --- John

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181390636903?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## TomS (Apr 9, 2016)

Be aware that some rotary table hand wheels are lower than the base and overhang the table.  This can restrict X axis travel if you have anything mounted to the front of the table.  Word of caution: I nearly tore off my limit switch because I wasn't paying attention.

Tom S.


----------



## NCjeeper (Apr 10, 2016)

I would wait for Enco to have their 25% of sale and free shipping and buy a decent one.


----------



## Andre (Apr 11, 2016)

Watch out, those import 4" RT's reportedly are as square as a banana is straight when used in the horizontal position. I have to agree, mine is out quite a lot. I will post a thread when I grind mine back in to square.


----------

